# Building a workout routine



## timecode2 (Apr 5, 2014)

So I'm trying to make a structured workout plan, my goal is basically to improve strength and I've been looking into the HIT way of doing things, I would like to try this out. My problem is I'm not quite sure how many reps or sets I should be doing in this type of workout - one source I find states 4-6 reps 3 sets  the other 8-12.

I do have one more question involving compound and isolate exercises, would it be best to have a mixture or more compounds? Any thoughts on these 2 things would be a great help.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 5, 2014)

My advise would be to take what your personal max is on each of your compound lifts and go from there to figure out and restructure your new plan. 
Example;
 Flat bench- max 235lbs New Plan- 200lbs for 5 reps 210 for 3 reps 225 1 rep and if you have more and are not fatigued, do another set of 225

This has worked for me in the past, just listen to your body when using this mentality.

Hopefully this helps


----------



## j2048b (Apr 5, 2014)

timecode2 said:


> So I'm trying to make a structured workout plan, my goal is basically to improve strength and I've been looking into the HIT way of doing things, I would like to try this out. My problem is I'm not quite sure how many reps or sets I should be doing in this type of workout - one source I find states 4-6 reps 3 sets  the other 8-12.
> 
> I do have one more question involving compound and isolate exercises, would it be best to have a mixture or more compounds? Any thoughts on these 2 things would be a great help.



Ill send u copy of ironmans hit training i copied from a steroid forum.... Its pretty good and detailed... Ill have to upload it so it will be a min or 2

https://mega.co.nz/#!vwh1gbhJ!S_iJdsMeJSgsutUW41OTaD_axp5JLRoMcGcwH5uZSO0

Take a look and see what u think?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 5, 2014)

Also check out menzers heavy duty training... It is based off of HIT


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2014)

Not familiar with hit training but definitely add in all compound movements. Those are key. 

U should be doing all different types of rep ranges if your fairly new to lifting. Especially on compound movements imo


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm moving this to the proper section OP.


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 5, 2014)

J20 said:


> Ill send u copy of ironmans hit training i copied from a steroid forum.... Its pretty good and detailed... Ill have to upload it so it will be a min or 2
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!vwh1gbhJ!S_iJdsMeJSgsutUW41OTaD_axp5JLRoMcGcwH5uZSO0
> 
> Take a look and see what u think?



Just started reading it, seems really interesting. One thing I'm not to sure about, he goes to say about different reps = different fibers being worked. A,B,C is this vital to work all 3 in the same workout? Or is it more of a rotation during your weekly routine?



Docd187123 said:


> I'm moving this to the proper section OP.



Thankyou, I'm such a noob here. Will note that for next time


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

timecode2 said:


> Just started reading it, seems really interesting. One thing I'm not to sure about, he goes to say about different reps = different fibers being worked. A,B,C is this vital to work all 3 in the same workout? Or is it more of a rotation during your weekly routine?
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou, I'm such a noob here. Will note that for next time



Welcome  

Reps - fibers - etc - I wouldn't worry about all that technicall mumbo jumbo. If your just starting there is zero need to deviate from anything but a basic four set per excersises routine with 10, 8, 6, 4 reps. If your a girl then I would up the reps to 15, 12, 10, 8. 

As you workout you will learn what you like and what you respond to. I roughly map out my routine based on a 7 day schedual. Mixing up what muscles that are trained together, reps, sets, etc. Try to give each muscle at least 3 days rest - prob more. For instance don't kill your biceps and the next day do back. As biceps are used a lot doing back. Instead do chest, abs, or lower body.


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 5, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Welcome
> 
> Reps - fibers - etc - I wouldn't worry about all that technicall mumbo jumbo. If your just starting there is zero need to deviate from anything but a basic four set per excersises routine with 10, 8, 6, 4 reps. If your a girl then I would up the reps to 15, 12, 10, 8.
> 
> As you workout you will learn what you like and what you respond to. I roughly map out my routine based on a 7 day schedual. Mixing up what muscles that are trained together, reps, sets, etc. Try to give each muscle at least 3 days rest - prob more. For instance don't kill your biceps and the next day do back. As biceps are used a lot doing back. Instead do chest, abs, or lower body.



Thanks for the advice bro. Just want to understand a bit better, each set i would do 10, next would be 8  Etc would i be aiming to add weight  or sticking with same weight  during all sets?


----------

